# Pioneer DEH-80PRS Bluetooth Firmware



## bumpin_jeep (Jul 14, 2014)

Has anyone successfully updated their Pioneer DEH-80PRS HU with the HW05-SW01.27.20 update for iPhone 5 and iOS 6? I know this an old update but I recent got my HU and the bluetooth sounds like s***.

I'm a little nervous to do it based on Pioneers facebook page and lack of a response from them.

https://www.facebook.com/PioneerNorthAmerica/posts/545501502135847 


Any thoughts / input / suggestions for me?


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Hmmm BT sound quality on both of my 80PRS units is amazing but I was running original firmware, never upgraded. This was using Android, up to iPhone 4 and Windows Phone 8.


----------



## krisfnbz (Apr 30, 2008)

BT on my iphone 4s sounds great on original firmware, running ios 6


----------



## Carlton8000 (Feb 5, 2011)

I updated my 80 using an old macbook. It went pretty smooth. This was after much frustration trying to perform the update from a windows laptop.


----------



## bumpin_jeep (Jul 14, 2014)

For those running original firmware with your iPhone 5 or iOS6, does your song information show up on the HU (artist name, track name, etc)?


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

I could be wrong but I do not think that the update has anything to do with the sound quality. 

If your sound quality is only bad via Bluetooth then perhaps your BT EQ settings are different than the rest of your settings.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

07azhhr said:


> I could be wrong but I do not think that the update has anything to do with the sound quality.
> 
> If your sound quality is only bad via Bluetooth then perhaps your BT EQ settings are different than the rest of your settings.


This is actually not the 1st time I've heard that the firmware update undermines BT sound quality. I'll see if I can find the related thread.


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

That may be but if I am not mistaken the OP has not done the update yet.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Yeah could be the specific phone then.

OP have you tested with other BT sources?


----------



## krisfnbz (Apr 30, 2008)

bumpin_jeep said:


> For those running original firmware with your iPhone 5 or iOS6, does your song information show up on the HU (artist name, track name, etc)?


no, it shows the device name, the name of my iphone.


----------



## bumpin_jeep (Jul 14, 2014)

I have not tested my bluetooth with other devices since my wife and I both have the iPhone 5 running iOS7. I also have not done the update yet, as I'm concerned about screwing up my HU.

I read on another forum that after the firmware update the sound quality on the bluetooth was much clearer, but I also understand that this is not the purpose of the update. It would be nice to be able to skip bluetooth tracks from my HU, but I'm really more concerned with getting the sound quality fixed right now. 

With my previous Pioneer HU I had the mic by the rear view mirror and people complained. I looked around and this time put it in the top of my driver side A pillar, but people say it sounds bad. I will try moving it around in my car, but I kind of feel that there is something with the iPhone and Pioneer HU's where it just doesn't sound good. Maybe I'm completely wrong here, just my thoughts. I also can't really compare to my previous phone because the bluetooth almost never worked on there and it was more of a pain to try and get it to work than it was worth.

I've seen other people talking about replacing the mic with another brand. Any thoughts on this? 

Other than moving it around, and possible replacing, what else could I do? I saw someone mentioned BT EQ, but it's not the sound in the car that is off, it's the sound going into the mic, not sure how the eq would affect this.

Also - I contacted Pioneer and asked them, they said that very few people have had problems and it's mostly because the HU looses the bluetooth connection with the laptop. Told me for $60 I could ship to them and they would update, cheaper than the $100 if I bricked it. However, it will take 3-4 weeks for them to do it! Can't believe a 3 minute update would take a large company like them 3-4 weeks to do.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Oh wait, are we talking about BT sound quality via mic for the people you are on the phone with? I thought we were talking about A2DP.


----------



## bumpin_jeep (Jul 14, 2014)

Bluetooth quality via mic is the reason I searched for the firmware update. I know the update for A2DP is for audio streaming, but saw some people commenting that it fixed their speaker phone issues at the same time. After reading complaints about the update though I was concerned about it bricking my HU and posted here.

So, I guess first question is, what can I do (other than moving mic around) to fix speaker phone quality at the mic? 

Second question, has anyone had any issues with the firmware update? Like I said, I've seen a lot of complaints on the web, but I also know there are a lot of morons out there. I figured you guys would give me a better gauge on if this is truly a real issue or not.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

I've had bad luck with locating the mic in the instrument cluster/top of steering wheel column area as it collects too much ambient noise in that area, almost like a reverse horn. I've had good luck at the top of the A-pillar but that is in a well deadened Jeep Grand Cherokee and my truck, also very soundproof.

If that doesn't work, have you tried directly above your head on the ceiling and then a couple inches forward? This is a common location for factory mics, determined by millions of R&D by the manufacturers lol.


----------



## bumpin_jeep (Jul 14, 2014)

I have not tried directly above my head. I tried the visor on my last HU but I could not stand it! It looked horrible and moving my visor around was a pain with the wire. I like all my stuff to be hidden or look factory.

I need to pick up some sound deadening material so I can try throwing some up there and see if that works (I have a GC as well). I would think that the noise would come more from the windshield than the pillar, but could be wrong. I'm typically on the highway when I talk on it.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

The nice thing about the headliner is that you can usually chip away the firberglass or hard material and hide the mic in the felt material so that it is completely hidden. I'm the same way, the less my interior looks like a server room the better


----------



## WinWiz (Sep 25, 2013)

Do yourself a favor and replace that overpriced and girly phone with a decent android phone


----------



## bumpin_jeep (Jul 14, 2014)

I found that the reason my bluetooth mic sounds like crap is because of the amount of road noise that I have in my car. When I'm at a stop light it sounds fine, but as soon as I get over 15-20 mph it starts getting bad. 

I'm going to test putting my mic under the HU and next to the instrument cluster to see which is better. I'll post back next week and let you know what happens.


----------

